# MY P's BREEDING BUT I CAN NOT KEEP THEM ALIVE.



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

Hello, I am from Turkey.

I have the aquarium hobby since 3 months. I set up 2 aquariums. One for tropical fish (silver sharks, tetrazons, etc..)
And one for red piranhas. I have 4 piarnahas in a approx. 220 lt (ı think around 50 galons in your measures) aquarium. 
I am very amateor in this hobby and I think I am doing everything worng and also I do not have so much time and I can not deal with th aquarium manyu times. 
I do not know anything about any technical thing like water parameters.
BUT THEY ARE LAYING EGGS.
I saw the fries by chance while playing with the electricity.
I think I have 2 male and 2 females. And at the same time they laid eggs on the opposite sides of the tank. They laid eggs 3 times but can not save them. First time I pulled by syphon 20-30 freis to a bottle. The rest in the tank did not live so much.
Later they layed eggs again. but I had to stop my external filer since it is pulling the eggs in. But after 2 fdays trhe water is very very dirty now.
I can not syphon out the eggs since ı can not see them. 
It is very difficult to get them out since you take out alot wate and where will I put that much of water.

I bought a 20 lt aquarium yesterday and out the living 20-30 fries to there with new fresh water and put some aquasafe in it.

The shop gave me a simple filter with air pump. It is not shphining.

-What will I do . Will I stop the external filter everytime or is there a better way to save the eggs and fries in the main tank from gettting to be sucked by the filter. And waht should I do in the fry tank. I boght a sera brand fry food but I do not no if they are eating it.
Also how will I clear the bottom of the fry thank (the uneaten food sinks).

Thanks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

welcome to PFury









You came to the right place, if you do a little reading in this forum you will learn all you need to know. Nike has a *pinned* topic at the top of the page, all about his adventures in RBP breeding, it's very informative, check it out









as for the fry u have saved, make a mini version of a gravel syphon with some airline and a slightly larger tube, hot glue the end so it is air tight, if your careful you can clean the bottom and not suck up to many fry, if you do scoop em out put them back in they'll be fine


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

ok first off in your fry tank put half water fron the parents tank than put half distilled water..also when siphoning from the parents tank siphon the fry straight to the fry tank

when filtering use a sponge and tie it around the intake for you filter it will still clean the tank but wont suck up any fry

now for feeding them RB fry only will eat baby brine shimp so just go to your local fish store and get some freze dried kind and it will work out fine but only feed them as much as the will eat in about 2-3 min any left overs after that you must take out of the tank

also in the fry tank dont use any gravel just a bare bottom that whay cleaning is alot ezer

do a 25% water change each week and use distilled water to fill the tank back up

BTW also with feeding you must feed them 3-4 times a day till about dime size than 2-3 times a day there after till adult

hope i helped some what

Aquatic Death


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

Most of the fish you just put in you 20 lt tank will die because the tank isnt ready, it hasnt gone through the cycling period. Since you have two breeding pairs, dont worry about it because they wont stop breeding. Just wait until you separate tank is cycled and ready.

Your tank will get very cloudy because they are mating, I dont know if its sperm but thats normal. You can just siphon out the dirt in your smaller tank by siphoning just with an air line tube. they wont start eating until their egg sack is almost gone. try making a freash batch of brine shrimp, they will get stuffed by them.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

revivo111 said:


> I saw the fries by chance while playing with the electricity.


 you shouldnt play with electricity


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

> caribes? Posted on Aug 25 2003, 01:53 PM
> Most of the fish you just put in you 20 lt tank will die because the tank isnt ready, it hasnt gone through the cycling period. Since you have two breeding pairs, dont worry about it because they wont stop breeding. Just wait until you separate tank is cycled and ready.
> 
> Your tank will get very cloudy because they are mating, I dont know if its sperm but thats normal. You can just siphon out the dirt in your smaller tank by siphoning just with an air line tube. they wont start eating until their egg sack is almost gone. try making a freash batch of brine shrimp, they will get stuffed by them.


ok i dont agree with you when the fry are hatching you fill the tank half with distilled water then the rest from the parents tank when your siphoning the fry into the tank there is no need to have it to cycle when done that way!!!

also once you see the first few fry swiming in the parents tank take all the fry also eggs out and into the fry tank

and the tank wont get cloudy when mating if the filter is stoped yes it will but if afraid the filter will suck up the eggs just put a sponge over the intake of the filter

also regular brine shrimp is sometimes too big for the fry it is ezer to just go buy the frozen baby brine shrimp
yes i do agree that the wont eat till there yolk sack is almost gone but that happends with in the first few days

feel free to pm me with any questions

Aquatic Death


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

He never mentioned he put distilled water..."new freash water"...If aquasafe means distilled water in Turkey, than I am wrong and AquaDeath is right. I just stated my opinion with what i read.

my tank always turned cloudy, maybe I didnt have enough good bacteria...

have you hatched freash bring shrimp? If you have, then you would know they are REAL small...

People do have different experiences and technics.


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

well i didnt say he mentioned distilled water i said that

also your tank being cloudy has to do with poor filtration

and yes i understand people have differ technecs but in my exspriances mine seems to work the best if done correctly yes maybe there is a better way but i havent heard one yet

Aquatic Death


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

Hello thanks for the comments.
I started the filter in the main tank again since it has been 5 days and I can not see anything in there. I tried to put some fibre (which I use in the external filter) around the intake of the filter. But the eggs collected on the with many other wates and also the filtration was some lowered.
I will try to post the filter that I put in the fry tank. It does not work well I think since the water is dirty.

THe main tank is still cloudy altough it has been 1 day siince I resarted the filter.

By fresh water I mean regular drinking water and I put soem kind of a solutiıon (named Tetra (brand name) Aquasafe . It is a kinfd of water preparation solution which cathes the iron , etc an makes the tap ware safe for the fish)

I do not know what you mean by cycled?
And also I do not no what is a brine shrimp? Is this something like arteminia (they say that the are for little fish)

Yesterday I made a water change and tried to clean the tank. Will the continue to breed? How often?

I will try to photo and post the fry tank and the filter.

Also you say that put food as much as they can finisk in 2-3 minutes? 
I can not even see that they are eating it or not they are very small and lying at 
the bottom.
I give them a sera brand fry fish food. It is like dust .

Also one of the males has a wound and its meat is seen inside. Is it fatal?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

Aquatic Death said:


> ok i dont agree with you


 So what part did you not agree with? Me observing that they will die because he put it in freash water in an uncycled tank?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

revivo111, once they start to breed they will continue to do so.

You can also try to manipulate the breeding by schedualed water changes, and have them breed the same day every week!

It's a learning experience for all who are lucky enough to have breeding P's, there is a lot of trial and error involved, but one thing is for certian, it is a labour of love, and TONS of FUN seeing the fruits of your labour









good luck


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

mantis said:


> but one thing is for certian, it is a labour of love, and TONS of FUN seeing the fruits of your labour


 It sure is, i had more fun watching my fry tank instead of the television.


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

Yes they laid eggs again. Buy I did not stop thye filter now. I hope the the filter does not swallow so many eggs.
Mybe I should dig something in the gravel on which they lay eggs and which I can take it out later easy with the eggs.

Should I wait until they hatch or should I syphon them out immediately after they ar laid?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

if you are scared of them getting sucked up by the filter, there is no harm siphoning them out before they hatch.


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

if you siphon before they hatch there is always that chanch when they wont hatch the male stays around the nest and fans the eggs with fresh airrided water witch helps them hatch

i would wait till you see the first few hatch then siphon also then you could put a sponge on you intake of the filter then the eggs wont get sucked into the filter

Aquatic Death


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

The first time my reds spawned it took me by surprise. I saw all these tiny fry darting all over the tank. I was able to catch most of them with my net. I let a bunch of plants float on top (this was in my 125 gallon) and then I would scoop up the plants and catch lots of fry hiding in the plants. I was able to catch at least 75 of them the first time. I relocated them to a 25 gallon Eclipse and fed them flake food and brine shrimp. Most of them lived and grew to be young piranha's.
I sold most of them and kep a few too. Now what I do is let the eggs hatch in the big tank and chase fry when they hatch. I did not have luck with siphoning eggs off and trying to hatch them in another tank, even if it was filled with 100% tank water. I feel that the amount of fry you lose by letting them hatch in the big tank is worth the many that you will be able to catch and transfer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well i would just like to say that i have tried both ways letting them hatch in the breeding tank, and syphoning the eggs out. and to me by far i would only syphon eggs out. i found having doing it this way, i had three times more fry make it, and the fry do not have to adjust to a different water temp. by hatching in a fry tank that is home!!! to the little fry. and lots of eggs will still be left behind to keep the male/female happy and they will still guard the nest with pride.

good luck!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Out of curiosity, how many full grown reds should you have to be successful in breeding? I have (4) 6"-7" reds in a 100g.


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

AT LAST AFTER 14 DAYS ALL OF THE FRIES IN TH E FRY TANK AND THE MAIN TANK DIED.

I do not know what to do. MAybe there we over 150. 
They did grow only 2 times in 2 weeks. I think that they did not eat the fry food that I gave.
What should I give to those little fries?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

feed them freashly hatched brine shrimp...they love them and wont stop eating them. its takes less than 24 hours to hatch and you can build your own hatchery out or a 2 liter bottle. check for the DIY plans in NIkE's signature.


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

i fully understand how daunting the study of fish husbandry can be when new at it.in order to ensure success at this though,you owe it to yourself as well as your fish to learn everything you can about water composition,testing,etc.it[educating oneself]takes some of the guess-work out.dont be afraid to experament with different tecniques,strategies to find what works best for you...good luck 111 congrats


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

Hello, hopefully my P's bred again. 
As I told I have 2 pairs and they are both breeding. The first pair bred far from the filter so they rescued. Also the father collects all of the eggs and brings them to the far corner of the tank. 
But the other pairs'eggs are near the intake of the filter. I put some fibre around the intake . But the eggs are collected on the fibre and they are wasted.
But I also could not see other fry of those parents. Maybe the eggs were empty .

I now bought some fried brine shrimps (aretmia salina written also) and I will start to give them those. I will not syphon out this time for 10 days . And later I will take them out of the tank. (If they live







)


----------

